
Embedded OS Development in Rust on Raspberry Pi 3 and 4 - Rubikscuuube
https://github.com/rust-embedded/rust-raspi3-OS-tutorials
======
jstewartmobile
The definition of embedded progressively loosens. RPi is a desktop that fits
in your pocket. Very luxurious.

